# Added Cytomel Two Weeks Ago



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm a 28 year old male. I was diagnosed hypothyroid six years ago. Since then, I've done okay on Synthroid alone (125 mcg) - but I hit a wall several months ago. These were my last set of labs:

*TSH - 3.14* (0.450 - 4.500)

*FT4 - 1.63* (0.82 - 1.77)

*FT3 - 3.3* (2.0 - 4.4)

I tried increasing my Synthroid dose to 137mcg, but I didn't feel well on the increase. My doctor agreed to let me go back to 125 mcg and try adding Cytomel. I've been on brand name Cytomel for two weeks at 5mcg once in the morning. The change wasn't drastic, but I noticed a bump in energy and mood. After two weeks, my doctor said to try 10mcgs. I've been taking the 10 mcgs all at once in the morning for two days now. I can definitely feel more of the nervous energy at this dose. It's slightly uncomfortable. My sleeping also seems to have suffered a little bit with the T3 addition, so I'm keeping an eye on that. I'll be getting new labs soon.

I was wondering if I should stick out the higher dose of T3 -- will the nervousness even out? I'm used to adjustment periods - just not T3 adjustments.

Thanks!

Hypoman


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

Try doing what I do....take 5 mcgs in the morning and then 5 mcgs around lunchtime. It has enough time to get out of my system by bedtime, so it's all good.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Dolly -- I asked my doctor about this when he prescribed, and he said it's a common way to take the medicine. I'll give it a shot.

Did you experience any uncomfortable side effects, and if so, how long did they take to go away?


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

My doctor prescribed it this way, and since Cytomel is so fast acting (and fast to dissipate), it makes sense to take it more than once a day.

At first, I had a little bit of nervousness and almost anxiety when it would kick in. Then I would feel almost a "crash" when I was coming down from it. But that only lasted 3-4 days.

After that, my body adjusted. Now there is no nervousness and no crashing. Love cytomel. I just have more energy (but not nervous), better general mood, and AWAKE. No brain fog.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Great to know. One more question -- did you notice any temporary weight gain when adding Cytomel? I know it's supposed to do the opposite, if anything, but I've actually gained weight since starting without a change in habits. Just wondering.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

Hypoman said:


> Great to know. One more question -- did you notice any temporary weight gain when adding Cytomel? I know it's supposed to do the opposite, if anything, but I've actually gained weight since starting without a change in habits. Just wondering.


I had gained steadily up until adding the cytomel. Have actually lost a couple of pounds, but mostly due to being more strict with my exercise routine.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Hypoman,

I've been taking Cytomel for several years - 12.5mcg daily and I split mine into 3 doses. Adjusting to Cytomel was difficult for me and I had to split a 5mcg pill into 4 pieces and spread out over the day for a few weeks, eventually my body accepted it and my dose is now 2.5 5mcg pills daily

For some time I took 5mcg upon waking but also take Calcium so I not take my 1st dose if/when I wake in the night which happens basically every night so it's working.

My 2nd dose is around 11 and my 3rd which is 1/2 a pill is somewhere between 3-4.

I go out of my way to space the doses because I seem to always feel my 2nd dose. I rarely feel myself coming down from the concentration in my system.

I think as long as you spread your dose out over a 6-7 hour period you should be good as the 1/2 life is around 6 hours.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Back with a quick update. Got new labs done after 3 1/2 weeks on Cytomel 5mcg. They are as follows:

TSH - 1.36
FT4 - 1.5
FT3 - 3.3

I'm confused. My TSH went down, but my FreeT4 also dropped. My FreeT3 didn't budge however. That seems odd to me -- I would expect my T3 levels to improve with supplemented T3! What's going on here?

Also got a flag for possible hemochromatosis -- anyone have any experience with that?

Thanks!
Hypoman


----------

